# Devonviolet - Our LGD Adventure



## Devonviolet (Dec 7, 2014)

We made an addition to our pack today . . . But, I'm getting ahead of myself. Let me start from the beginning, for those of you who don't know the beginning of our  short story - up to this point.

We have been waiting three long years to move to Texas, from our condo in South Central Pennsylvania.  We moved there, from Minnesota, to be close to our daughter, who lived 1/2 hour from us, and our DS who was stationed in Washington, DC, as a nurse, in the Neuro Unit, at Walter Reed Army Hospital.

After a while, DS moved his DW and two small children down to Sanford, NC, to be closer to DW's parents.  Then 3 years later, our DD moved to Dallas, TX with DH and sweet son, for DH's job.   That left us in PA without any family. 

We wanted to move closer to DD, but believe God's timing is perfect and didn't feel that the time was right to move. Fast forward 3 years (2014) and on Palm Sunday, we got the nudge to move. (God calling?) on Easter Sunday, we got a call, from a friend, whose sister was looking for a condo. He called us and ask if she could come look at our condo. Of course we said "Yes!" She and her husband bought our home - on the spot - And they PAID CASH. 6 weeks later we were on our way to TX - well, after a stop over in NC, to visit DS. 

We rented a tiny 600 sq ft apartment, for 6 months, to give us time to find a piece of land with a house on it.  What a challenge!!! We started looking for land after getting settled in the apartment, and were very discouraged by how little our money would buy!  We started looking for 20 acres, within 1–1/4 hours drive of DD's house in Dallas. But, gradually lowered our standards. It seemed that everything in our price range was either a rickety double wide or a dilapidated, 40-70 year old shack, that needed to be pushed over by a bulldozer, to start fresh.  We couldn't afford (either time or money) to build a new house.

Long story short, we weren't finding any thing within close range of DD, so broadened our horizons.  Eventually, we were looking 2 hours away.   One day DD found a listing for a 2 year old house on 5 acres - 1 acre cleared and 4 acres densely wooded. It is 1 hour, 40 minutes away. The price was right and we couldn't believe how well built, and cute the house was!  It had only been on the market 10 days!  We made an offer and it was accepted!  The sellers turned out to be the nicest couple! They build the house themselves and build everything ABOVE code standards!

So, now we are waiting to close on the house this coming Thursday (12-11-2014).










Our plan has always been to have chickens, goats, 2 LGDs, as well as a big vegetable garden and a medicinal herb garden.

Knowing that our livestock needed guardians, we had been researching LGD breeds. Our area has a predator load of coyotes, bobcats, raccoons, skunks, copperhead and cottonmouth snakes, as well as crows, hawks and vultures, so we knew we needed dogs with good instincts. After much consideration we decided that Maremma's would work well for our needs. We also knew it would be best to start with puppies, and that we would have a lot of work training them.  Our plan was to have two dogs, but to start with one and get another puppy, when the first was a bit more mature.

After a lot of searching, I found a breeder (within driving distance) who bred with dogs from good lineage. The sire was imported from Abruzzi, Italy, as a puppy. Both Sire and Dam have been tested for hip displagia and eye defects, and both passed.




This is Bartollo - he is the Sire




This is Gabby - She is the Dam.

I'm not sure why, but my preference was to have a female dog. Maybe the fact that all my other dogs have been females!  It turned out the available litter was 3 weeks old. It had 5 girls and 3 boys.  When I contacted the breeder, they had one girl left, so we bought her.




This is the litter at 3 weeks. I'm not sure which one is her. But, aren't they adorable? I just want to cuddle them all!!! 




This is two of the pups at almost 5 weeks.

DH and I have been reading some good books on raising and training LGDs. The original plan was to get one now and one from another of the breeder's females next Summer.  I have seen pros and cons about putting litter mates together. Today, after a lot of discussion, and asking the breeder, we decided to see if she had any more of their males available.  It turns out they had one left. So, we have paid our deposit, and when I pick up our little girl, in mid Feb. when she is 16 weeks old, I will pick up her brother as well. 

I would love to breed our female, once she matures, but am not sure if we will actually do that. For sure we don't want any oops'! with her brother, so we will have him neutered at the appropriate age, and decide about breeding our female later.

I've requested more photos, so hopefully will have more soon.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 7, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks, OFA!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome, good luck with your new adventure...it will be fun to read all about it


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 7, 2014)

Hens and Roos said:


> Awesome, good luck with your new adventure...it will be fun to read all about it



Thanks, H & R.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2014)

My DH says you and I are on the same page!

"Our plan has always been to have chickens, goats, 2 LGDs, as well as a big vegetable garden and a medicinal herb garden."

He said "Who does that sound like?"  He said after we get moved and ya'll get moved, we are going to have to get together and celebrate our new farms together!

The puppies are adorable and their parents are very handsome dogs. What beauties! They look like Pyrenees, I guess the difference lies in geographical placement, maybe they had similar ancestors, but developed in different areas. I know you can't wait to get your hands on them!

Your house is so cute! Congrats on such a fantastic find! I will be thinking of you on Thursday. I'll probably still have my head stuck in a paint bucket, but I'll be wrapping up this week. Then it will be on to laying floors. After you close, the realtor will take you to the house and do the formal handing over the keys (if it is empty) but at any rate, WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 8, 2014)

Baymule said:


> My DH says you and I are on the same page!
> 
> "Our plan has always been to have chickens, goats, 2 LGDs, as well as a big vegetable garden and a medicinal herb garden."
> 
> ...



I KNOOOW!!!!! How cool is that?  That we are only an hour apart and starting our journey at the same time!?!?!?!?!    I can't wait to get together and compare notes! 

My DH is looking forward to meeting your DH!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 9, 2014)

Baymule said:


> The puppies are adorable and their parents are very handsome dogs. What beauties! They look like Pyrenees, I guess the difference lies in geographical placement, maybe they had similar ancestors, but developed in different areas. I know you can't wait to get your hands on them!



You have a good point, Baymule. I have often thought that the Great Pyrenese look a lot like Maremma's.
Here is a link I found that describes Maremma Sheepdogs:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/maremmasheepdog.htm

And here is a link to the same website, that describes the Great Pyrenese breed:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/greatpyrenees.

Similar, but different . . .


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 9, 2014)

We had a stressful day today.  Last minute details, for closing on Thursday, aren't coming together easily. 

Today, I  was talking to our Realtor and  I realized it hadn't even occurred to me that we need to transfer our down payment funds from our Pennsylvania bank to our Texas bank. Now we have to scramble to get a wire transfer done tomorrow, so it will be at the title company on Thursday. But we still don't have final closing costs.
I don't know how much to transfer.  So, it's all coming down to the wire!!!  We will be so glad when this is all behind us, and we can get down to the business at hand . . . Raising animals!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 10, 2014)

Those dogs are gorgeous and they look so alert and watchful; and of course the puppies are puppies...always cute. 

There are some challenges to raising siblings so make sure you do all the homework, which it sounds like you have done already.  I have sibling Border Collies and they are great dogs, but they are certainly joined at the hip. I will dread the day that I lose one. I spent 16 weeks, 2 nights a week, to take them to puppy class on separate nights so that they would gain some autonomy. It was time well spent, they love us and are very devoted to us, but they have a tighter bond than any dogs I have ever owned.

Hope the house closing goes smoothly, it is a nice looking house.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, the details, for the wire transfer got squared away. So, we have the money ready for closing!  

But, now we aren't closing, as scheduled.    The mortgage company has put up multiple roadblocks, and now they  haven't gotten the necessary paperwork to the title company, so they can't do their paperwork, to get us to closing on time. We might close Friday. Or, it might not be until Monday or Tues now.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2014)

Devonviolet said:


> Well, the details, for the wire transfer got squared away. So, we have the money ready for closing!
> 
> But, now we aren't closing, as scheduled.    The mortgage company has put up multiple roadblocks, and now they  haven't gotten the necessary paperwork to the title company, so they can't do their paperwork, to get us to closing on time. We might close Friday. Or, it might not be until Monday or Tues now.



I've sold two houses and bought another this year so I can relate
We just moved to a 5 acre property just like you
We started raising goats in a subdivision 
That's where the name OneFineAcre comes from
It's our name with ADGA 
We have thought about a new name but we kind of like it


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 10, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I've sold two houses and bought another this year so I can relate
> We just moved to a 5 acre property just like you
> We started raising goats in a subdivision
> That's where the name OneFineAcre comes from
> ...



You bring up a point that I have been pondering, OFA. What to name our little farm. 

When I was a girl, my mother collected "pinch pots", from Devon, England. These pots had hand painted violets on them and originally contained "Violet Water". The ones that have the original cork, still smell like violets. Now I collect pinch pots, and grow wild violets in my garden.  I have a big pot of offspring from my original violets, that I dug up about 20 years ago. We brought that with us, from PA.

My plan is to grow violets in my pastures, and call our farm DevonViolet Acres.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 10, 2014)

Now that's cool!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 11, 2014)

That is really cool. I had one of those little bottles when I was about 5. It was probably something that my mom or grandma had and it just ended up with my toy china set.  I remember the little cork in it and it smelled like violets, it was a cute little bottle and now you have me wondering where it went.

Sorry about the house, that has to be so stressful, but breathe and relax...all in good time.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 11, 2014)

babsbag said:


> That is really cool. I had one of those little bottles when I was about 5. It was probably something that my mom or grandma had and it just ended up with my toy china set.  I remember the little cork in it and it smelled like violets, it was a cute little bottle and now you have me wondering where it went.
> 
> Sorry about the house, that has to be so stressful, but breathe and relax...all in good time.


Thanks, babsbag. It IS stressful! I try to remember that, "This too shall pass". And actually I'm handling it better now than I was 24 hours ago.  I just want to be in our new house by Christmas! 

That's cool, that you used to have a Devon Violets pinch pot with a cork and you could smell the violets. I suspect, that for most people, this is a scent that you never forget.  I hope you can find it again.  Many years ago, a day old bakery near us sold some Violet flavored hard candies. I LOVED those!!! They tasted just like the pinch pots smell. But now that we have moved I don't know if I will ever find them again.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 11, 2014)

I am betting you will make it in time. Might not have time to decorate much but I bet you are in the house.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 11, 2014)

babsbag said:


> I am betting you will make it in time. Might not have time to decorate much but I bet you are in the house.


Yes, you may be right.  We can't move in right away, though, because, we need to have someone paint the whole inside of the house.

I have MCS (Multiple Chemical Sensitivity), which causes me to get sick when I am exposed to chemicals. That includes air fresheners, cleaning products, scented laundry and personal care products, as well as building materials and even car oil and (especially) tires in a repair shop. One time I had to walk through Macy's to get into the mall to go to the Apple Store.  I had to walk past their fragrance counter and almost passed out, from the chemicals off gassing from all those perfumes!

The people we bought the house from used "Plug-in" air fresheners. As soon as we bought it, they graciously agreed to take them out of the house, so the chemicals from the oils, could off gas. Well, the oil had clung to the walls, and the smell is still strong, so we need to paint the whole house, to cover/seal the fragrance chemicals.  

We will use Zero VOC paints, which don't make me as sick as "regular" paint. But, I can't be in the house when the paint is being applied, or while it is fresh, or I have a bad reaction. I have to wait several days (a week is best) after the painting is done, before we can move in.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 11, 2014)

Well then you will be cutting it close. Hope you have your painters lined up and ready to roll (pun intended).

MCS must be tough to deal with as fragrances are everywhere. I use those plugin fresheners too and I can't even smell them most of the time. Interesting that it still bothers you like that. Makes me wonder what all these chemicals are doing to us when most of us don't even know they are present.

I make goats milk soap and have a little workshop where I make and store them. That room would be off limits for you, it is mighty smelly.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 11, 2014)

WooHoo! Closing is tomorrow at 2:00!

Well, @babsbag, I've called three painters, that I was referred to, and so far only one has called me back.   We have an appointment on Monday for him to look at the house, so he can work up a quote.

We Also got a call back from a guy, who came highly recommended, to give us a price on fencing the front 1-1/2 to 2 acres, so we can get our goats and chickens. He sounds like he might actually give us what we need at a good price.  

Yes, air fresheners are everywhere, and it's hard to avoid them. The chemicals in them dull the your ability to smell them, so people tend to use more and more, so they can smell them - which compounds the issue.

When you make your goats milk soaps, do you use synthetic fragrances? Or Essential Oils?  Essential oils, are distilled from plants and don't cause the negative effects of chemical scents - at least for most people.  I occasionally find one that gives me a headache, but that is likely because I am allergic to the plant, and not because it's a chemical. I use Essential Oils when I make my own personal care products like lotion, deodorant, tooth soap, inspect repellant, etc. once I have my goats, I plan to make goats milk soap using Essential Oils, for the fragrances.

One of the worst effects, from chemical fragrances, is not detectable, but incidious none the less. These chemicals, in these products, are called "hormone disrupters". Our body is comprised of multiple organ systems, which use hormones to allow the systems to work together like a symphony. When we are exposed to hormone disrupters, it blocks the receptor sites on our organs, and the hormones can't work together - what you end up with is a symphony that is out of tune. Our bodies get more and more out of tune the longer we are exposed to these chemicals.

These hormone disrupters seem to especially mess with female hormones (among other things, they can cause infertility). They are also thought to cause diabetes and thyroid disease. Air fresheners aren't the only chemicals that are hormone disrupters, just one of many. BPA, plastic food packaging, lawn chemicals, cleaning supplies, make up, shampoo, conditioner, hair mousse, hair spray, house paint, building materials, yard/farm chemicals, etc. are some other products that contain these chemicals. Just because it is on the store shelf doesn't mean it is safe.  Over the past 50 years, the FDA has allowed over 82,000 new chemicals to be made available for widespread use. Many are known to be toxic and to cause cancer, but are not banned from use.

This is why we have made the effort to buy a piece of land, out in the country, so we can live chemical free, raising organic meat and free range poultry for organic eggs, as well as grow GMO/chemical free, non-toxic herbs and vegetables.

Many time I have to just endure fragrances and other chemicals, when I am out and about, and then put up with the reactions, which include, profuse sweating, flushing of my face, acne/whiteheads, headache/migraine, weakness, fatigue, light headedness, heart palpitations, extreme agitation (and I am normally happy go lucky), shortness of breath (SOB), and mental confusion - just to name a few. Those are ALL symptoms I experience, depending on the chemical I am exposed to - not all at once. Some of the chemicals in food are the worst!  Artificial sweeteners, not only can cause cancer, they can also cause GI issues and give me migraines. MSG (monosodium glutamate gives me severe migraines), Aesulfame potassium, which is an artificial sweetener, makes me into a raving lunatic!  I learned that the hard way!

Sorry to get up on my soap box, but this is something I am passionate about. I suffered with this for 10 or 11 years before I learned what MCS was.  Even working as a nurse, I had never heard about it. I learned about it from an acquaintenance who had MCS, not in the hospitals or from the doctors I worked with. And certainly not from my own doctor, who basically told me to "suck it up, it's no big deal".

Many times I thought I was going crazy, but it was chemicals that were making me that way. Doctors didn't know what was causing my symptoms and thought it was all in my head. Well, actually a lot of it was, because the chemicals were causing my severe migraines and causing the dizziness, light headedness, poor memory and inability to think clearly.

Once I learned what was causing my problems, I wasn't able to totally eliminate chemicals, from my life over night.  It took a while for me to make that transition.  It was hard to believe that the processed foods and products everyone else was using, were making me sick. But, as I began to eliminate processed foods I started feeling better. As I threw away chemical laden products and replaced them with natural products, I started having fewer and less severe reactions.

Many times, I avoid going into stores (malls are the WORST!) If I know someone uses air fresheners or scented laundry products, or wears perfume, I have to avoid them. Going to church is a huge challenge, because so many people (men and women) wear fragrance when they get dressed up, and most churches put air fresheners in their bathrooms. At home, having someone else paint with less toxic zero VOC paint helps, but I have to give it time to off-gas, which it does fairly quickly. Which brings us full circle, to why we might not be able to move in by Christmas. We have to wait for the paint to off-gas.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, that is some serious stuff.  It makes me wonder how many of us have symptoms that we never attribute to the chemicals that we are exposed to 24/7.  Something to think about.

Thanks for sharing that info!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 12, 2014)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow, that is some serious stuff.  It makes me wonder how many of us have symptoms that we never attribute to the chemicals that we are exposed to 24/7.  Something to think about.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that info!



You are so welcome!  My goal is to raise awareness, so people can live happier, healthier lives.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2014)

I had a client many years ago with this. 
It broke my heart to hear how many people were so insensitive and treated her rather rudely. When I went to visit I could not have any lotions on, no hairspray or hair products at all. She attributed hers to working in the 60's and 70's in the construction/building new homes business. From all the chemicals in the paint, the chemicals in the carpet etc. and general building products.
She avoided walking anywhere near the perfume dept in every store.
It certainly isn't something one can just "suck up".


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, this is certainly something to be concerned about and the only way we learn is by sharing our experiences.  Hope you find a painter to get your house painted as it is exciting to move into a new place  of course I hope we don't move again...lol


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, how frustrating!  Glad you were finally able to get some answers on what was going on, and find ways to get relief.

I never was a fan of air fresheners, plug-in or other types (I think I started getting a clue years ago, when I looked at the label of a can of air freshener, and it actually said 'do not inhale'   ).  I still use chemical products, but I try to choose fragrance-free, alternatives, or just do without when I can.  Like you, I moved to some acreage partly to be able to raise more of my own food.  The gardening is coming along, and we'll see in a couple months if I'm able to make the leap to eating an animal I've raised.

Congrats on your new place, and best of luck with getting it all ready!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 12, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I had a client many years ago with this.
> It broke my heart to hear how many people were so insensitive and treated her rather rudely. When I went to visit I could not have any lotions on, no hairspray or hair products at all. She attributed hers to working in the 60's and 70's in the construction/building new homes business. From all the chemicals in the paint, the chemicals in the carpet etc. and general building products.
> She avoided walking anywhere near the perfume dept in every store.
> It certainly isn't something one can just "suck up".



Thanks for your understanding, Southern - both for me and your client.  Yes, people can be so rude! But, actually it can go both ways. This person, that I called an acquaintenance - that first told  me. About MCS - was rude to me, after I heard her story. I had just figured out I had a problem with chemical sensitivity, but hadn't figured out how to make necessary changes. I put some stinky lotion on, when I was sitting next to her. But, then almost immediately realized what I had done and washed it off.  However, she became nasty and never was nice to me after that, even though I never wore fragrance again. That is why I stress that it is a learning process.  It takes time to figure out what to avoid, and it isn't easy giving up all your favorite products.

Early on, my DH did his best to help me eliminate toxins. But he didn't totally get it.  I tried to drop gentle hints, but to no avail.  One day I finally asked him why he was still using stinky deodorant, shower gel and shampoo, because it was causing me to react.  He got a pained look on his face, and it was like a revelation.  He had helped me eliminate my products but it hadn't occurred to him that he needed to change his products too!  After that he did change to non-toxic products and it really helped.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 12, 2014)

Hens and Roos said:


> Thanks for sharing, this is certainly something to be concerned about and the only way we learn is by sharing our experiences.  Hope you find a painter to get your house painted as it is exciting to move into a new place  of course I hope we don't move again...lol



Thanks, Hens and Roos! Yes, we are hoping to find a painter soon. I did get a call from a second painter today, and we will get a quote from him on Monday.

I'm calling this my "forever home", but then I have said that before.  I have moved 37 times, in my lifetime, and am growing weary of all that entails!  This house and land seems to fit our needs so well, I'm really hoping we don't need to move ever again!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 12, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> Wow, how frustrating!  Glad you were finally able to get some answers on what was going on, and find ways to get relief.
> 
> I never was a fan of air fresheners, plug-in or other types (I think I started getting a clue years ago, when I looked at the label of a can of air freshener, and it actually said 'do not inhale'   ).  I still use chemical products, but I try to choose fragrance-free, alternatives, or just do without when I can.  Like you, I moved to some acreage partly to be able to raise more of my own food.  The gardening is coming along, and we'll see in a couple months if I'm able to make the leap to eating an animal I've raised.
> 
> Congrats on your new place, and best of luck with getting it all ready!



Thanks norseofcourse!  Yes, finding answers wasn't easy. When I first figured out MCS was an issue for me, there wasn't a lot out there. But now, at least, some doctors are recognizing it as a valid diagnosis. But' now there are even more chemicals to contend with. It is a double eget sword!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 13, 2014)

Devonviolet said:


> Thanks, Hens and Roos! Yes, we are hoping to find a painter soon. I did get a call from a second painter today, and we will get a quote from him on Monday.
> 
> I'm calling this my "forever home", but then I have said that before.  I have *moved 37 times*, in my lifetime, and am growing weariy of all that entails!  This house and land seems to fit our needs so well, I'm really hoping we don't need to move ever again!



Wow!  That's a lot of moving....I've only moved 5 times but have helped a family member move countless times.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2014)

Thirty-seven times?!?!?!?     My DD has moved 7 times in 7 years and I thought that was a lot...but...in about 30 years she might catch up with ya, lol!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 13, 2014)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Thirty-seven times?!?!?!?     My DD has moved 7 times in 7 years and I thought that was a lot...but...in about 30 years she might catch up with ya, lol!


 Well, if she is in her 20's she has at least 40 years to catch up with me!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2014)

Did you get closed on your house? I hope so!

I've been gone this week, working on my house. FINALLY finished with painting! And tore up vinyl floors, folded, stomped and bagged up in trash bags. I pulled staples and cleaned the sub floors  and am now ready to start putting down the pine floors. I am sick with a head cold and feel like crap. I have to rest up so I can go back next week and start laying the floor.

I am chemically sensitive too, but don't have it as bad as you do. I absolutely hate perfumes, laundry products, cleaning products, etc. Anything with a smell! 

Waiting on update on your NEW HOME!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh dear Baymule, I'm so glad to hear you are finally finished with the painting!!!  This has been a marathon for you!!!

What a bummer, that you also suffer with MCS, but it's good that you don't have it as bad as I do. I've actually met people online, who have it even worse than I do. My heart goes out to them!!!

         <*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>*<*>
I'm so sorry to hear about your cold!  I had a really, really bad cold a couple months ago.  It was miserable, giving me laryngitis, and moving down into my lungs. By doing all of the following alternative remedies, it was less than a week, before I started getting better. 

Plenty of rest - you are smart to take it easy B/4 starting your floor.
Plenty of fluids - I always do that in the form of hot teas - soothes a sore throat . Make sure you breathe in the steam through your nose - helps the sinuses and the lungs:
    Lemon juice in hot water with Raw, Organic, Unfiltered Honey (ROUH) give the tea a chance to cool some, so the enzyme benefits of the honey are preserved. High temps destroy those enzymes.
    Echinacea tea with ROUH - In case you're wondering - it's pronounced: row-oooooh!  
    Chamomile with ROUH
    Stinging Nettle tea with ROUH - helps liquefy sinus and lung congestion. Side benefit: acts as a diuretic, if you retain fluid.
Zinc Gluconate - I take 50 mg twice daily when I am sick
Vitamin D3 - I take 5,000 i.u. Daily
Vitamin C - I take 3,000 mg, three times daily
Selenium - I take 100 mcg 2 times daily
Echinacea & Goldenseal - 225/225mg - I take 2 capsules 3 times daily

And true to the old wives tale, I put on a big pot of chicken soup - (no noodles or rice), with lots of onion and garlic (speeds up healing), and lots of low starch veggies, with the exception of sweet potatoes which are loaded with healing vitamins and minerals. I use a whole organic, free range chicken with the fat included. It turns out that the wives tale is correct. It's the healthy fat in organic chicken that makes homemade chicken soup good for healing a cold. I do not recommend pre-packaged chicken soup, as it does not have the healing qualities of the homemade version. I also do not recommend factory farm raised chicken, due to unsanitary conditions and GMO feed.

I don't drink fruit juice, as is often recommended (yes, this also means Orange juice). I suggest cutting back on all sugar and eat a low carb diet, because the sugar/carbs feed the virus, and slow down the healing process.

If it goes into your lungs, like mine did, do "Cough and Deep Breathe". This was highly recommended, by Mayo Clinic Respiratory Specialist, whom I knew when I worked there. I taught it to all my patients. Not all of them did it, but the ones who did got great results:
*Cough and Deep Breathe*
Three to five times a day do the following after breathing steam for 10-20 minutes. You probably know the drill - pot of almost boiling water, towel over head, breathe in through your nose, as deep as possible. The goal is to get the steam as deep into the lungs as possible:
*Step 1 *
Take a  moderate cleansing breath - in and out. 
*Step 2*
Take as large a breath in, as you can, and then (through pursed lips) slowly force as much air, as you can, out of your lungs. I find that bending, at the waist slightly, helps get more air out of your lungs. 
*Step 3*
Now cough! Until you can't cough any more air out of your lungs.
*Step 4*
Take another cleansing moderate breath and a few normal breaths. You don't want to get light headed.

Repeat Steps 1-4 Four to five times in one sitting, and then again 3-5 times daily. 

This is not going to seem like a normal cough. It may seem small and ineffective. But it is very helpful, because it begins to force the sputum (mucous) that has settled to the bottom of your lungs to begin to work it's way up to the top, so it can be coughed out. You won't be able to couh sputum out right away. It takes time to work it's way out. It is when that sputum sits in the lower lungs, that bacteria can start to multiply and cause pneumonia.

You may not be able to take a big breath, in the beginning, due to inflamed lung tissue. Just take in as much air as you can and let out as much as you can.  If you start a coughing spasm, stop and breathe normally for a minute or two. Breathing more steam will soothe those lung tissues. The important thing is to breathe in steam before starting, and to at least attempt it throughout the day.

My friend, Dr. Dunn, told me this was the best thing his bronchitis and pneumonia patients could do, to begin healing their infection. His patients who did steps 1-4 before they had bronchitis or pneumonia, didn't get it. Or, if they did get an infection, and they did this, they got over it faster. This is one of the most effective non-medical interventions you can do, when you have a cold that moves down into your lungs.

@Baymule, I hope something here helps you feel better soon!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 20, 2014)

I asked for more photos, from our puppy's Breeder today, and she sent me some darling photos.  I'm pretty sure these are of our two puppies.  Aren't they darling???


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2014)

It is so exciting to see them grow!
You have to be grinning ear to ear everytime you look at those pics!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 21, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> It is so exciting to see them grow!
> You have to be grinning ear to ear everytime you look at those pics!


Oh I am, Southern!  I can hardly wait to get them. But I know it's best for them to stay with their mother, learning the ropes, until they are 16 weeks old.  

We haven't been able to find someone to put our fence in, so don't have our goats yet. We also need to build a decent coop, so we can get some chicken, for the dogs to work with as well.  AND we have to get rid of that cranky roo, so it doesn't hurt one of the puppies.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2014)

That cranky roo can come in handy with training the pups!
Very smart to raise them directly with poultry from the start.
Poultry issues generally start around 7 months. Sometimes earlier.
What are you naming the pups? I may have missed it if you had already mentioned it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 21, 2014)

Agree on the cranky Roo being a good teacher!  His reaction to any misbehavior by the pups will be instant and will leave a lasting impression on the little darlins'.    But - you might want to catch the ill-tempered creature and trim his spurs if they are sharp.  Don't want him to injure the pups while he's teaching them a lesson!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 21, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> That cranky roo can come in handy with training the pups!
> Very smart to raise them directly with poultry from the start.
> Poultry issues generally start around 7 months. Sometimes earlier.
> What are you naming the pups? I may have missed it if you had already mentioned it.


I'm not sure about names yet.  Since the puppies pedigree has 1st and 2nd degree imported champion, Italian lines, I want to give them Italian names.

With my love for violets and anything purple, I am thinking of naming the female Violetta, and calling her Violet or even Vi. For the male puppy, I don't have a preference for a name yet. Although, I prefer a name that has a meaning related to God in some way, like "used of God".  

I just went online for a list of Italian male names and found Amadeo - meaning "to love God".  I ran it by DH and we both like it more than some of the other names we tried on for size.  We thought if we named him Amadeo, we could call him Deo (pronounced Day-O).

So, how can we use the roo to help train the puppies to chickens? After seeing how rough the roo can get, yesterday, I'm afraid he might hurt the puppies if they get too close to one of the hens. And I'm guessing that's kind of the point, that the puppies won't chase the hens and chicks it they are being warned off by a cranky roo. 

Thanks for chiming in frustratedearthmother. So, your suggestion to clip the roo's spurs, leads me to our next question. How do you catch a cranky roo, bent on doing you harm? And how do you hold it to prevent it from hurting you as you clip the spurs?  Yesterday, we were trying to figure that out, after he jumped DH from behind. I'm not really crazy about the idea of being stuck by a dirty spur, when I'm trying to clip said spur!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2014)

LOL as I was reading that I was thinking of my Grandfather... I am 1/2 Italian. Grandparents were imports too  I was coming up with all sorts of names. 
I like your picks!
Our Anatolian boy is Arkados (Ark- u- dosh) Turkish for friend... I call him Tiggs... he looks like "Tigger" with all his stripes. My family is embarrassed when I call him Tiggs... they say it is a wimpy name.

As far as the roo... a net if you have one and if you don't grab him at night when he can't see you coming.
We hold them and dremmel off the spur, it cauterizes at the same time so they don't bleed and bleed. I have a pic somewhere.
I am sure there are many other ways... this works for us as even loppers won't go through our roosters spurs... crazy how thick and hard they are.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 21, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> LOL as I was reading that I was thinking of my Grandfather... I am 1/2 Italian. Grandparents were imports too  I was coming up with all sorts of names.
> I like your picks!
> Our Anatolian boy is Arkados (Ark- u- dosh) Turkish for friend... I call him Tiggs... he looks like "Tigger" with all his stripes. My family is embarrassed when I call him Tiggs... they say it is a wimpy name.
> 
> ...


Thanks Southern!  It gets REALLY dark on our place, so he shouldn't be able to see us coming . . . But then, WE shouldn't be able to see us coming either!!!   I'm thinkin' when it gets dark, though, he would go in the coop, and since it is so small and poorly built, we wouldn't be able to get him out of the coop. Can ya tell I don't like the coop??? So, I'm thinking a big fishing net, on a handle, would do the trick.  We have a Dremel. But, now the trick is to figure out which box it is hidden in!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok, now I know why you wanted to Dremmel off the spurs. Yes, a rolled up cardboard cone like I described would hold him calmly while you work him over!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2014)

I was giving this some thought... if this roo is this aggressive IMO just slaughter him. Even with spurs removed a mean roo can do some damage. Your pups will be 4 months and larger and very smart by then. These dogs are just as loyal to their humans as their livestock, it could very well have a negative outcome. If the pups see you and DH getting stalked and attacked by roo it may cause the dogs to go after the bird to protect... kind of what you don't want.

One of our male pyrs as a tiny pup 8-10 weeks so only about 30 lbs and yet he would see how we would handle the gander we had. The gander was going into protective mode as the geese were starting to nest. The gander was not overly aggressive but was big enough to be a hinderance. We did the normal correction for a gander.... hold his neck to the ground and push down on the back/body to make him submit, after 15-20 or so we let the gander up and off he'd run.
The pup saw us do this over and over, and one day as the goose came up to start necking and biting at my leg here came "D"... took his mouth gently, put it around the gander pushed his head down and took his giant pup paw and pushed down on the ganders back. Exactly what the humans do.
The pup watched, and learned and decided he would protect us from the gander. Never broke skin, never hurt him, but it did cause a permanent hatred between the gander and the dog. Hate/hate relationship.

We still have the geese and they are never mean but do get more protective at breeding/nesting time, to this day D still hates those geese.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 21, 2014)

You make a really good point, Southern!  I don't want the dogs to hate their feathered charges from the git go.

We have a lot on our plate right now, but that aggressive ol' roo won't be around come February, when the pups arrive.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2014)

February cannot come soon enough!
So exciting!


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 31, 2014)

going way back in your thread, I'm glad I'm not the only one with chemical smell issues.  there is so much i avoid because of it.  next, oh my, those pups are adorable, i know you can't wait.  and i tend to agree with Southern about the roo.  its one thing to be flogged for something they did wrong (like mess with a broody hen and her babies) and another to be flogged just for walking past.  I'm so excited for you to get on with the rest of your life and live like you want.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 31, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> February cannot come soon enough!
> So exciting!


Oh yes! It can't come soon enough! I look at the photos of those  adorable puppies, and just want to squeeze them!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 31, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> going way back in your thread, I'm glad I'm not the only one with chemical smell issues.  there is so much i avoid because of it.  next, oh my, those pups are adorable, i know you can't wait.  and i tend to agree with Southern about the roo.  its one thing to be flogged for something they did wrong (like mess with a broody hen and her babies) and another to be flogged just for walking past.  I'm so excited for you to get on with the rest of your life and live like you want.



YES, that roo is way too nasty to trust with our precious puppies.  We continue to have problems when we go in to feed them.  I go in, to run interference with the broom.  The roo doesn't seem to notice that I'm there until I jab at him with the broom. He heads straight for DH, with hackles raised!!! Then he sees the broom and goes after it.  However, he backs down a lot faster when I am on the offensive, than when DH tries to block his attacks with his size 13 boots!   Once DH gets to the coop, I start throwing treats, and the roo gets distracted.  I keep him busy with treats until it is time to leave the area. Then DH walks behind me, and I keep the broom at the ready.

The painters are supposed to finish today, but, they called yesterday and said they might need to put finishing touches on, on Friday. Then we have to air the house out, to get those VOCs out, and will move in next Wed. We will then be running two medical grade air cleaners on high, to finish the job, so hopefully I won't get sick.  

Not only do I get really cranky, when the paint is wet. But, I also get short of breath, light headed, headache and very tired. And then, a couple days later, I start to get big pimples (whiteheads), on my face, from the toxins trying to exit my body, through my skin (which is the largest organ in the body). NOT FUN!!!  Chemicals are NOT my friend!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2014)

Will Friday to Wednesday be enough time to air the house out? I know you are anxious to move in, but is that enough time? We don't want you to get sick. But on the other hand.....can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, more pics from the breeder.

They have separated our two puppies from the rest of the littler, and placed them with their mother for the rest of their time there. It seems that these two puppies love being together, so it sounds like a good match.  

They are growing by leaps and bounds.



 
Isn't this precious???



 
Look at that big tongue????



 
I think this is the two puppies playing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

They must be soooo happy with the snow! 
How many weeks are they?


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 4, 2015)

They will be 11 weeks on Tues.  Which means we will be picking them up in five weeks, Feb. 10th . . . But, whose counting???     Of course that all depends on the weather at the time.  Kansas gets more snow and ice than we do here in Texas, so I will be watching the weather reports very closely, as the time gets closer!    I've driven in snow for the past 33 years. But, one hard and fast rule, for me, is I NEVER drive when it gets icy, or is questionable.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> I've driven in snow for the past 33 years. But, one hard and fast rule, for me, is I NEVER drive when it gets icy, or is questionable.



Well, you can just about forget about all those BAD experiences! We don't have to shovel sunshine here!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah! BAD is just the tip of the iceberg - literally!  Winter of 2010, we had 31 inches of snow in three days!  Thank goodness we had a short walk and driveway!  This photo was from last Winter when we only got 16" of snow in two days!




It sure is pretty, though, when you don't have to go out in it. This was the view out our living room window.




Actually, I'm looking forward to not having to shovel sunshine!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2015)

Snow is pretty!

To look at!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 5, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Snow is pretty!
> 
> To look at!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 5, 2015)

@Southern by choice, truer words were never spoken, it is pretty to look at.  when i left West Virginia i swore that if i never saw another snow flake i wouldn't be sorry.  we may get cold and have a few flakes but they never last for weeks and the same when we get ice.  God bless retirement!  i just stay home.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 5, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Snow is pretty!
> 
> To look at!




 , we went out twice this weekend to remove snow for the rentals we manage and the rest of our route...I'm ready for spring!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Forget the snow!!!!  Focus on those adorable puppies!!!!  Congratulations


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 5, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> Forget the snow!!!!  Focus on those adorable puppies!!!!  Congratulations


Thanks bonbean I think they are adorable too!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 11, 2015)

WooHoo!  More photos!  The breeder said she had a hard time getting any shots, because they both wanted to be right next to her. That tells me I will be able to handle them for grooming and regular assessments.   Even better yet, I will be able to cuddle and love on them!  





Violet (on the left) and Deo (aka Violetta and Amadeo)




Deo




This one and the next two are Violet


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 11, 2015)

they are so stikin' adorable! they will love to be loved and Katie really enjoys her brushing and combing. these two will too  i bet.  you're gonna love their personality.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2015)

They are cute little fuzzballs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

Not much longer!!!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 12, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Not much longer!!!!!!!



WooHoo!   I can almost feel myself cuddling them now! 

We have so much to do before we are ready for them, though!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

LOL yes you do... I see DOUBLE TROUBLE!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

darn hit post too soon...
 look at that first pic... see the uh oh look out of the corner of the eye...
That's the ahhhh she sees us...
Next pic is...
"It wasn't me, it was the OTHER one"
Violet is saying look at me mom... seriously do you believe him... look how adorable I am ... even putting my paw up and all....


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 12, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> darn hit post too soon...
> look at that first pic... see the uh oh look out of the corner of the eye...
> That's the ahhhh she sees us...
> Next pic is...
> ...



 I know! Right?  Double trouble indeed!  That precious, "Look at me! Aren't I special???? look!!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2015)

Awwww........ they are so cute! I know you can't wait to bring them HOME!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 18, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> I asked for more photos, from our puppy's Breeder today, and she sent me some darling photos.  I'm pretty sure these are of our two puppies.  Aren't they darling???View attachment 6166 View attachment 6167View attachment 6168View attachment 6169View attachment 6170View attachment 6171View attachment 6172


Found those pictures in pictures from our members, they are adorable, how are they now?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Devonviolet said:


> We made an addition to our pack today . . . But, I'm getting ahead of myself. Let me start from the beginning, for those of you who don't know the beginning of our  short story - up to this point.
> 
> We have been waiting three long years to move to Texas, from our condo in South Central Pennsylvania.  We moved there, from Minnesota, to be close to our daughter, who lived 1/2 hour from us, and our DS who was stationed in Washington, DC, as a nurse, in the Neuro Unit, at Walter Reed Army Hospital.
> 
> ...



The puppy pics were scrolling tonight. 
I recognized Violet and Deo immediately!


----------



## Devonviolet (May 1, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> The puppy pics were scrolling tonight.
> I recognized Violet and Deo immediately!


We have all come a LONG way since then!  Violet & Doe are amazing LGD's and so loveable!


----------

